# Help indentify Giant



## gman3215 (Dec 26, 2002)

What model Giant TCR is this. It's aluminium SL6011 frame and carbon-alloy fork.


----------



## vincetcr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

all giant frames are the same the components make the difference in a 0,1,2 etc. I have a tcr c2 with ultegra, my bud has a tcr c3 with 105's


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

I think this is a Chinese market Alloy TCR. I've seen these on Ebay and they don't resemble the Alloy TCRs that the US, Europe and Australia got. You can see this frame built up in a different colour scheme on the Chinese Giant site. For the money it seems like a no frills, quality frame.

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/zh-HT/bikes/road/4213/32311/


----------



## vincetcr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

if its from China then i would stay away. it could be made of paper mache. Spend the money and get a known bike. you can get an awesome aluminum bike with ultegra or dura ace for under $1k.


----------

